

Website featuring only the highest rated Amazon items - bobaghanoush
http://www.alltoprated.com

======
ddmf
I was browsing for a rice cooker just yesterday and I wanted to find the most
reviewed and highest rated item which proved to be quite a tricky task - if
only it worked for amazon.co.uk

------
morey
I like the Idea that more items will be displayed and maybe also a section for
recommended books "must reads"

------
37prime
This is nothing more than a SPAMMY Amazon Affiliate site.

Flag this down.

~~~
bobaghanoush
It's top rated stuff on Amazon, what did you expect? What does it matter if it
has affiliate links anyway?

